# Film4's Thursday film promo



## cubby

Hi,

Firstly, I'm new to the forum, so hello to everybody! 

Secondly, does anyone know what the music is to Film4's promo for their Thursday morning films currently airing on the Channel 4 channels? I've looked all over the net to no avail and an email to Channel 4 themselves proved equally fruitless. I'm assuming it's a classical piece as opposed to a piece by a band but I may be wrong. I hope someone can help - it's driving me mad!

Thanks in advance.

Regards,

Cubby


----------

